# Do any of you let your bunnies go on car rides with you?



## BunnyMommy (Apr 21, 2004)

Do any of you let your bunnies go on car rides with you? I don't mean specific-purpose rides, such as to the vet, but just rides maybe on errands, on trips, to a friend's or relative's house, etc.? 

If so, do you put a litter pan in the car if your bunny is litter trained or do you just trust that he won't soil the car?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 21, 2004)

Elf goes traveling with us in the car. I usually put a couple sheets of newspaper down in a laundry basket that I hold on my lap while my husband drives. She adores looking out the window.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi BunnyMommy,

Buck Jones does! If they take their van, Missy-their rabbit-sits in between them on the shelf that is just under the radio area. When they go into a store, they put her in her travel cage because you wouldn't want them loose in the car for purposes of urinating. Besides, there's a lot of trouble Missy could get into if she had free rein of the van. 

When they're walking around, Buck will put her in a back pack with her little head sticking out and her straw bonnet on. It's the cutest thing in the world!

Buck will tell you more.


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Apr 21, 2004)

We travel quite a bit with our rabbits.They are in wire bottom carriers, so we don't risk a mess. In some cases, bunnies do get motion sick (we had a couple dwarf hotots that didn't ride well in the car).



Pam N.


----------



## Cher (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking of travelling...........instead of just acar~does anyone have any experience with flying bunnies? NO NO NO notthe kind that can binky from one room to the nextI have only had flying cats, so tiss why I ask.

Cher


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, and yes. We take our buns with usin the van and we have flown a rabbit to California, and will probablybeing doing it again in June.

Buns ride on the "dog house"(engine cover) of our full sizedvan. I carpeted the top of it for the purchase of littlerabbit tootsies. A rabbit often goes with us to flea markets,yard sales, craft fairs, street fairs, any place the venue willpermit. I carry a bun or two in a back pack I haveconverted to a "front" pack,so the bun(s) can see where we are going,and I can keep an experienced eye on them. It is quite aconversation piece to most people.

Many commercial airlines permit two animals to fly in the passengercompartment provided they are in soft carriers that can fit under theseat. We flew our daughter's rabbit to her in California fromNJ several years ago about Easter time. The stewardessesspread the word that the "Easter Bunny" was on the flight,and we had to hold Levi, the bunny, up for all the young childrenaboard to see and enjoy. It was great fun.

In June, we expect to fly another of her rabbits to her inCalifornia. Calbert flew in about a month ago as air cargo,by himself, because he had been "evicted" from her apartment.Well, the "heats" off and Calbert will be "sneaking" back home in Juneif all goes well.

Buck


----------



## pamela227 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd love to take Oreo on car rides, but so far theonly car rides she's had were to the vet in her travel crate.. she getssoo upset and nervous and shakes so much it looks like shes gonna takeoff any second! 

~pam


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Do Tell...

What type of rabbit is Levi (aka: The Easter Bunny)?

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, that'sstrange!

My post completely disappeared!

Hereit goes again. Well, all of this is goodnews! I want Sherman'scar experiences to be morepositive than just when he goes to the vet. I'm going tostart taking him out with us when we run our errands. 

I gather from you all that the best way to go is to either put downpaper or a small litter box in the backto prevent"accidents". I don't want tocage him when we go outbecause I want him to enjoy theexperience.

I REALLY like Buck's idea of the bunny pack! I'll have tolook into that (although I don't know how comfortable it'll be to carrya 10-pound bunny around this way! lol! )


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 22, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> Arabbit often goes with us to flea markets, yard sales, craft fairs,street fairs, any place the venue will permit. I carry a bunor two in a back pack I have converted to a "front" pack,sothe bun(s) can see where we are going, and I can keep an experiencedeye on them. It is quite a conversation piece to most people.
> 
> Buck


Buck, do your buns try to kick their way out of the "bunny"pack? I'd like to carry my Sherman around like this (if myback can support his 10-pound frame! ).


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

Carolyn, Levi is the cutest, pudgey silver martinNetherland Dwarf, with lots of attitude. For example, he usedto run up her boyfriend's body and arm, to snatch a bite of pizza, thenrun away before he could be chastised. He's a little toughguy with a napoleonic bunny complex, I think. 

BunnyMommy, not all of our buns took to being carried around easily inthe "front pack." The best buns for doing that were our dear,and both departed, Montie aPolish/Dutch mix andMaxwell, who was a purebredDutch with two show legsto his credit. I could carry either one around for hours,literally, without a struggle. They both seemed to enjoy theattention, particularly Mr. Ex-Showbunny, Maxie. Did he evereat it up, the people loved him so. They both weighed in at4.5 and 5.5 lbs respectively. Neither ever soiled the pack,nor me, in all the years I carried them.

Our does will "carry" for a while, but tend to get antsy after a periodof time. Plus, they seem a bit more fearful, and willsometimes burrow down into the pack. The bucks used to ridewith their front paws hooked over the lip of the open pack, ejoying allthe people and the sites. We have one Dutch buck, Mickie, left, but ashe's bitten me several times, I would not trust himenough tocarry him aboutwith so many strange people trying to touchhim.

Calbert, our daughter's bunny is just visiting, so we haven't reallytried him in the pack, yet, and don't know if we will. Wedon't want to get too attached to him, because we know he isgoing back to California, nor do we want another bun at this time.

Maxie,Montie, and Missy, still, would let us know when theyneeded a littter box by scratching at the carpet that coverstheengine cover of our van. I carry a wire cagearound in the van to function as a "comfort station" whiletravelling. It isequipped with a small cornerlitter box, cardboard hay bin, and stainless steel cupsmounted on to the cage sides for food and water. Most of thetravelling is done on the "hump" though, where we can easily interact,pet, and stroke them. If we think a pit stop is appropriate,we put them in the cage, or simply put them on the floor of the van,with the cage door open, so as to allow them to make up their own mind.

I must admit, that at 7 lbs, Missy is a little tub, and Iget a crick in my back from carrying her. That means I need ashort sit-down, or just swing the back off my body for a bit and carryher with my arms by grasping the shoulder straps.


Buck


----------



## pamela227 (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you think a bunny that doesn't like to bepicked up might like to be carried in a bunny pack instead.. maybemaking them feel more secure? Oreo loved being picked up &amp;snuggled when she was a baby but I guess outgrew that stage &amp;doesn't like being picked up.. I'm wondering if she would go forsomething like that since she'll be supported from all sidesshe's only about 4-5lbs so I'd have no probs carrying her

~pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow, Buck! I'll bet the sight of yourbunnies in their front pack was/is something to behold! Iwould have love to have seen this!

I can't wait to try carrying my Sherman around like this. Iwant to wait just a little longer until he is more comfortable with usand until the unpleasantness of medicating him is over.Everyone who sees him loves him and we've had more traffic in and outof our house since we got him than I can remember! lol! 

I think that he will eventually come to love getting out of the housethis way. Even though he acts aloof, I can tell that hereally enjoys the fact that everyone is running and jumping for andcatering to him. Spoiled little bunny! 

Will let you know how this all goes when the time comes.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 22, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

With Buck's permission, I'll scan a picture of him with the bunnies inthe sack next week and email it to you. Won't return to work untilTuesday which is where I could do it.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh, Carolyn, thank you!!! 

That's a photo I would *love* to see! I know that it's just a darling sight!


----------

